# TURN MY GUN INTO CAMO



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

hey guys was just wondering how to turn my gun into camo, i dont wanna buy camo parts just want it to be camo, got any suggestions? :sniper:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

buy some camo gun wrap


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Try paint. Any hardware store will have the three or four colors in flat. Here is my Savage Special Police Heavy Barrel in .223 
Designs were cut out of manila folders. Gun was painted green, then designs were put on with the other colors. Works like a champ and is durable to boot. Make sure to mask critical areas well.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Also Gander Mountain dips guns to make them camo. They have a variety of camo patterns and believe they charge around $200 but not exactly sure but its worth checking into. I have used the gun tape before and the camo just plain wore off and the tape turned a lighter color which made it stick out worse than just the gloss finish.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

If you have a black stock, it will be a lot harder cause you'll have get it painted or dipped. Or you could just buy a camo stock and then put the camo tape on the rest.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Spanker, nice cow pie in the background :lol:


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment on the pie! It is just your run of the mill standard issue bovine turd. The intersting thing is that there is a very nice bear turd right at the coyote's butt where he fell. I didin't get a picture of it and it is hidden by the animal. I thought that would've been a better picture of a pie.


----------



## kpj17hmr (Feb 12, 2008)

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i116/kpj2/17hmr.jpg

check out that link

i spray painted my 17hmr and it looks grate and only cost about 15bucks


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Boy you sure have gotten a lot of compliments on the turd. I remember when you first posted that pic, you got quite a few compliments on the turd.


----------



## codymaimarine (Dec 2, 2007)

hey sponkey this is my experience with camoing up ur gun. i was in a sniper platoon in the marines and this is what we did with our guns. we would start by just getting 2 or 3 different kinds of paint, being a light tan and the others usually light brown and light green. remeber its always better to be lighter then darker on ur gun. make sure none of these paints are glossy either. 1 st thing we would do is paint the gun completely tan. once we had that done we would get some of the vegetation that we would be operating in ad then we would use that for the shading witht the other piants that we had. it really seems to work well but u have to be able to have it blend in and break up that outline. so hopefully this helps ya nad if u have anymore questions just ask me and i will get back to ya asap.


----------

